# Recall Breakthrough!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, I will say that Elsa has always had super recall...
EXCEPT...when other dogs are around. She's a bit dog reactive (or obsessed--however you want to word it), and it's like a switch goes off in her brain in which she gets each muffs and does not hear a single thing we are saying. 

My old roomie has been bugging me for months to join him at his "Puppy Play Date" group that happens every weekend at 8AM (and of course I decide to pick the morning to go the first time when it'w about -10 without the windchill). First, I was so proud because Elsa completely got bombarded by about 12 new dogs and did great (and immediately starting herding, of course). 

At some point, the gate got opened and one dog snuck out and Elsa followed in pursuit...she was completely zoned in on him. I just said "ELLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSAAAA!" once and she completely hit the brakes, did a 180 spin and came tearing back to me.....

Oh yay!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my gosh I would have bought my dog a Happy Meal for that! Congratulations.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Good girl Elsa! Isn't a great feeling when you see the results of your teamwork! Congratulations for the great work.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is fantastic!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That is almost the BEST feeling in the world! Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's amazing!

Good girl Elsa!!!

And way to go to you and all that hard work!


----------

